# New aide for connecting vehicle to trailer.



## BassNBob (Aug 8, 2009)

Trying to connect your vehicle and trailer together by yourself sometimes it takes awhile so I've made a device to help me eliminate that. I have a 2000 blazer to pull by boat.

Your thoughts or comments.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Aug 8, 2009)

That looks like it will work! I have seen for sale commercially tennis balls on rods with magnets at the bottom, but on a bumper like yours, there is little to stick the magnet to.


----------



## flintcreek (Aug 8, 2009)

I like it, I had seen the tennis balls mounted on a pole with a stick also, but I like your ideal better.

Flintcreek.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool idea! 8) 


I'd be getting a patent submitted if I were you. 8) . For now, you can take some pics, make some dated drawings and sign them, stick them in an envelope and mail them to yourself, and _don't_ open the envelope when you get it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 9, 2009)

That's fairly ingenious and probably patentable.

Besides the tennis ball, there is another that has a mirror angled downward that temporarily mounts to the tongue. You watch the mirror as you back up to see your hitch and ball.


----------



## dougdad (Aug 14, 2009)

simple but effective, I like it !!!


----------



## Crankworm (Sep 30, 2009)

Reminds me of something I've been trying to do since I was 14 or so!!! :---)


----------



## shizzy77 (Sep 30, 2009)

Crankworm said:


> Reminds me of something I've been trying to do since I was 14 or so!!! :---)


HA!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 22, 2009)

My whole rig(boat,motor and trailer)weighs less than 2000lbs.I just roll it out of the garage,up to the hitch.
That is a brilliant idea though,put the peg in the hole and your there.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 23, 2009)

S&MFISH said:


> My whole rig(boat,motor and trailer)weighs less than 2000lbs.I just roll it out of the garage,up to the hitch.
> That is a brilliant idea though,put the peg in the hole and your there.



Great until you have to park in mud. I can't move my 1200 pound rig any more than an inch side to side (that is merely flex in the tongue jack). 

Excellent idea. I have gotten where I can get it lined up perfectly eyeballing it in one to two tries in a straight line, but unfortunately, I currently have to park the boat at about a 90 degree angle to the truck. Hard to line that up without additional accessories. 'Bought tired of leaning a shovel handle against the coupler.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great idea.

I also have a 2000 Blazer, however I can see my winch tower and align off of it. Teh manget tennis balls will work on these bumpers, tehy are solid steel under that plastic cover.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 24, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Cool idea! 8)
> 
> 
> I'd be getting a patent submitted if I were you. 8) . For now, you can take some pics, make some dated drawings and sign them, stick them in an envelope and mail them to yourself, and _don't_ open the envelope when you get it.




And what woudl this do? Other then the Steely Dan song "Rikkii Don't Lose that Number" there is not much else this tactic woudl help you with. it does not prove, or disprove, and original idea in any respect


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Cool idea! 8)
> ...








Just something I've heard in the past. Wouldn't a date on the idea be worth something in a court if someone else had an identical idea, but with a later date.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah - write a date on it - putting it in an envelope (go to a notary) and mailing it to your self does not show much - I guess it is better then nothing but if it is a really good idea run to teh patent office 

Filing the patent 1st is what preserves your rights - just ask Nikola Tesla and Marchese Guglielmo Marconi :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Yeah - write a date on it - putting it in an envelope (go to a notary) and mailing it to your self does not show much - I guess it is better then nothing but if it is a really good idea run to teh patent office
> 
> Filing the patent 1st is what preserves your rights - just ask Nikola Tesla and Marchese Guglielmo Marconi :shock:


----------



## Nussy (Oct 26, 2009)

That's too funny!!! What my buddy does is simply back into the tongue then pull a few inches forward. He's complely worn out the numbers on his license plate. :LOL2:


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 27, 2009)

You figure out something to help align a 30 foot RV and an F250 and I'll buy it right now. My wife tries to help me hook up the RV and it always turns into disaster. She is worst judge of distance and direction.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 27, 2009)

gunny146 said:


> You figure out something to help align a 30 foot RV and an F250 and I'll buy it right now. My wife tries to help me hook up the RV and it always turns into disaster. She is worst judge of distance and direction.




:idea: Here you go! Just designed this for you  . I'll send you the bill, lol. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2009)

Your the man Bob! :beer:


----------

